# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  API GH/KH Test Kit?

## Dcloud

Hi all, 

This question is actually directed mainly to those who have used this product.

Regarding the colour change of blue to yellow or what nots, i am wondering how would i know the depth of colour(green/yellow) to determine the level of GH/KH? 

I know this question sounds weird, but this is mainly because i am partially colour blind as well. And to me, it seems like no matter how much i drop it still remains in the same colour or slightly darker, and thats it.. 

Thanks all  :Wink:

----------


## reiner09

> Hi all, 
> 
> This question is actually directed mainly to those who have used this product.
> 
> Regarding the colour change of blue to yellow or what nots, i am wondering how would i know the depth of colour(green/yellow) to determine the level of GH/KH? 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this question sounds weird, but this is mainly because i am partially colour blind as well. And to me, it seems like no matter how much i drop it still remains in the same colour or slightly darker, and thats it.. 
> ...


I guess there isn't really any other way except to differentiate the colour changes if you are using the test kit. you can get somebody to help you notice the changes?

unless you can get hold of those more high tech equipments like a digital meter of sorts, there isn't really any other ways that i know of. The colour change of Sera gh test kit is probably more prominent, change from orange to green. if you are more receptive towards the mentioned colours ,you might want to consider getting sera brand instead.

----------


## Dcloud

> I guess there isn't really any other way except to differentiate the colour changes if you are using the test kit. you can get somebody to help you notice the changes?
> 
> unless you can get hold of those more high tech equipments like a digital meter of sorts, there isn't really any other ways that i know of. The colour change of Sera gh test kit is probably more prominent, change from orange to green. if you are more receptive towards the mentioned colours ,you might want to consider getting sera brand instead.


But seriously, might you have any idea how green/yellow must it be to show that the chemical has taken into effect? (Correct gh/kh etc)
It is as though the slightest tint of green/yellow would suffice, or does it have to be a certain shade? 
Infact this is really the true question, regarding this test kit.

----------


## reiner09

> But seriously, might you have any idea how green/yellow must it be to show that the chemical has taken into effect? (Correct gh/kh etc)
> It is as though the slightest tint of green/yellow would suffice, or does it have to be a certain shade? 
> Infact this is really the true question, regarding this test kit.


From what I comprehend from the instruction manual, you should stop the counting immediately when a colour change is spotted, even if it is merely a tint. 
I might be wrong, let's wait and see what other bros thinks about this.

----------


## dc88

I find the API test kit for GH is hard to read. The color change is subtle.
But the KH test kit is quite good. It change from blue to yellow, the change is quite noticeble, Also their KH test kit seem to last long too. The GH testkit after a while seem not accurate and hard to read.

----------


## wongce

Better get sera test kit for GH tests. A lot easier than reading shades of yellow.

As mentioned earlier,sera gh changes colour from orange to green...numbers of drops will mean the GH levels.

Note:- all Test kits has expiry dates. Just check for expiry dates normally is at the bottom of the box,or on the cap of the bottle.

----------


## huizhong

> From what I comprehend from the instruction manual, you should stop the counting immediately when a colour change is spotted, even if it is merely a tint. 
> I might be wrong, let's wait and see what other bros thinks about this.


i think you are correct

----------


## HeMan

Im using Sera gh test kit also i do have the same problem as you , but not colour blind.

Sera gh solution will turn green if you hit the count of GH, but that instruction did not tell or show you what colour of that "green" they refer to. So i just assume my gh level is around there when i sees yellowish green , if i continue to drop more solution, the colour will only turn slightly darker .

For best view of colour change, i would recommend you do the test in broad daylight or under bright white lights.

----------


## Dcloud

Thanks for the input guys,

so from what I am reading, technically both SERA and API are using similar methods of "Self-Perception" in regards to their GH test kits?

If this is really the case, can i find out from you all what other methods/test kit might be viable to check GH accurately?

Thanks again =)

----------


## reiner09

> Thanks for the input guys,
> 
> so from what I am reading, technically both SERA and API are using similar methods of "Self-Perception" in regards to their GH test kits?
> 
> If this is really the case, can i find out from you all what other methods/test kit might be viable to check GH accurately?
> 
> Thanks again =)


Not that i know of though.. liquid test kit are probably the most common ones..

----------


## Navanod

SERA kits are still way better than API when it comes to GH.

SERA provides a much larger glass tube that allows us to simply swirl the liquid while API requires us to cap the tiny glass tube and shake for it to be well mixed. Most of the time, I ended up with the API test liquid all over the tube as I open and close the cap repeatedly. And that still happens alot for me because I'm still using the API nitrate kit.

Color change for Sera is a red to green change that is pretty obvious, with the halfway point being a brownish intermediate. Overshooting will turn the solution deep green so we will not be stupidly adding more drops after that.

As for my PERSONAL REVIEW of the API GH kit, here's something I had posted ages ago:

*The thing is supposed to turn from orange to green when it reaches the end point number of drops. Sounds easy right? Orange and green, even a senior citizen can tell it apart right?
But in real life, the orange is a super pale yellowish orange that have to look straight down the tube (even the instructions says so) to be able to see it orange. So when it switches to green? Super pale yellowish green too. Those kinda not orange not brown not green not yellow kinda color. Most ended up dripping till it hit 10 or 15 before realizing that they've overshot. And overshooting does not turn it dark green but back towards a yellowish color that looks more orange the more I add. So that magical pale green is only there for that tiny single drop before being overpowered by the yellow.

Tried to use under bright light, use white backgrounds and use a negative control of tap water to compare? Still no good, cannot tell! So yes, API GH kit sucks.

After using a Sera GH kit, I kicked myself for wasting so much time on the stupid API trying to make it work and worrying that my GH is really through the roof.
Sera kit turn from a dark brownish red, to a dark emerald green. No yellowish, no guessing and overshooting doesn't make it turn red again.

Ok, I've finished ranting. Really hate API GH kit.*

----------


## Dcloud

> SERA kits are still way better than API when it comes to GH.
> 
> SERA provides a much larger glass tube that allows us to simply swirl the liquid while API requires us to cap the tiny glass tube and shake for it to be well mixed. Most of the time, I ended up with the API test liquid all over the tube as I open and close the cap repeatedly. And that still happens alot for me because I'm still using the API nitrate kit.
> 
> Color change for Sera is a red to green change that is pretty obvious, with the halfway point being a brownish intermediate. Overshooting will turn the solution deep green so we will not be stupidly adding more drops after that.
> 
> As for my PERSONAL REVIEW of the API GH kit, here's something I had posted ages ago:
> 
> *The thing is supposed to turn from orange to green when it reaches the end point number of drops. Sounds easy right? Orange and green, even a senior citizen can tell it apart right?
> ...


Hahaha, i literally laughed out loud while reading your comment bro, thanks =)
Infact most of my test kits are from SERA, unfortunately it seems like i made a mistake on this one.. to get the API GH/KH test kit, should have done my research before jumping into it! My bad

Thanks all for the advice guys, i shall take note, and probably get the SERA test kit and API test kit to use at the same time.. (double accuracy hopefully ==")

----------


## felix_fx2

Wow, that was one long b****ing on bad experience. I'm smiling silly in the train to work.  :Smile:

----------


## Navanod

> Hahaha, i literally laughed out loud while reading your comment bro, thanks =)
> Infact most of my test kits are from SERA, unfortunately it seems like i made a mistake on this one.. to get the API GH/KH test kit, should have done my research before jumping into it! My bad
> 
> Thanks all for the advice guys, i shall take note, and probably get the SERA test kit and API test kit to use at the same time.. (double accuracy hopefully ==")


Yup, so don't worry if it was your color blindness that was the problem...it's not!
I'm certainly not color blind, I don't even wear glasses and I'm having problems!

----------


## huizhong

i do not know why some has problem noticing the colour change for API gH test kit. i find it quite obvious. i always observe the colour change from the top of the test tube. this is the best way

----------


## Dcloud

> i do not know why some has problem noticing the colour change for API gH test kit. i find it quite obvious. i always observe the colour change from the top of the test tube. this is the best way


For me mainly is colourblindness bro, thats why i brought this question up on hat else might be a good alternative =)

----------


## tureblue82

Hi Guys, digging this thread out cause i need to know how many 'drops' is considered a good range of GH for cherry shrimps?

I've seen varying reports in various sites.

I've tested my tank water is usually around* 5-6drops* for the API GH test kit.

Is it ok for the shrimps?

If im already adding mosura Rich water into the tank, do you think adding catappa leaves inside is redundant?  :Confused:

----------


## popimac

I recalled of this thread and wish to rant as well. Seriously, the API GH test kit is really poor. The color difference after every drop is almost the same and after the 10th drop I gave up. Considering investing in digital ph meter. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I recalled of this thread and wish to rant as well. Seriously, the API GH test kit is really poor. The color difference after every drop is almost the same and after the 10th drop I gave up. Considering investing in digital ph meter.


GH and pH are different parameters.  :Smile:

----------


## popimac

Oops.. confused between the recent kits I bought. So embarrassing. Ok, GH maybe I can choose to switch to sera. Sidetrack topic on ph - I'm using sera ph test kit but the reading is not clear for me too. uploadfromtaptalk1395318058126.jpg 

Is my water 7 or 7.5?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## furyprix

Sure Looks like 7.5 from your picture..

----------


## popimac

Well, I guess so too. Added ketapang leave and BW humic to try lower ph. Will test again over the weekend. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## rakurime

Sera tester is good, very clear cut and easy to identify..

am using the same pH tester too

----------


## tureblue82

trick is to look only at the surface of the tested water in the tube.,preferably at an angle.

----------


## catohcat

From my experience API GH/KH tester is more accurate than Sera. While Sera NO3 tester is better than API's one.

----------

